# Christmas Tips?



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Debating whether or not to go to a Christmas Eve Party or working that day. The main factor is tips? Do passengers give tips close to Christmas? 

Thinking about hanging up some christmas stockings in the car (seen this idea on here).


----------



## Jake Schiffer (Dec 18, 2015)

Well you must attend Christmas Eve Party. I eagerly wait for this moment. Christmas stockings in the car sounds great.


----------

